# kill



## Chazz

Hi.

Is there a similar idiom in Hebrew to: 
 "Kill for something" like wish/do everything to have something


For example: I would kill to have a pool in summer


Thanks


----------



## ystab

You can say אני מוכן להרוג בשביל שתהיה בריכה בקיץ. It is a bit of "translationitis", but it would work. 

More common speech is הייתי מת ש-/ל-... (I would die for...)

היית מת can also mean "you wish!"
- תביא לי את הנעליים משם.
- היית מת!


----------



## arielipi

להרוג is natural to me on animated things, while on inanimated its quite odd.
למות is good for either.


----------



## hadronic

Could you use לקטול ?


----------



## arielipi

לקטול מה?
מה?
באותו אופן שאומרים למות\להרוג? לא שמעתי את זה בחיים.
לקטול זה מאוד אכזרי,
slaughter
זה מה שהייתי מקשר, אם כי מורפיקס מקשר לסתם הרג או השמדה.

בכל מקרה, בסלנג זה משמש לביקורת - בדר"כ צינית - המשמשת להשתיק אדם אחר.
"וואי, מה שמשה אמר לדני, קטל אותו!"


----------



## hadronic

Why do you ask לקטול מה? מה ?
Why are you saying you never heard of it, and then give a slang example of it ?


----------



## arielipi

liktol what?
what!? (as i dont understand whete you pulled that one off)
i never heard it used in the same way one uses lamut laharog here..


----------



## hadronic

Are you meaning to say that you don't understand why people ask *questions* on a *forum*, on things they by definition don't know ?  
Even though you find my question stupid, bleating "liktol ma ? ma ?!? " is no way to answer a forumer.
Nobody obliges you to answer, if that's a burden to you. 

As a side note, katal actually also means to kill (or a derived meaning like slaughter, but as we're talking about slang expressions, derived meanings are often  key aspects ), it's not as if I brought up a verb from just nowhere, like "what about לרקוד?".


----------



## arielipi

i only meant that i dont get where you got that word from - why did you bring it into discussion, but thanks for the appreciation.


----------



## hadronic

But do you get where I took that word from, now ?


----------



## arielipi

well yes, i knew from the beginning its equal in style to lamut and laharog, i just didnt get why you bring another word to the bundle, its like talking about words for jump and someone would bring skip.


----------

